# Supply, NC - Katie Bug, YF



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12536380

Brunswick Co AS, Katie Bug, YF, says mix - opinions?








[/img]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Aw, what a cutie!







She looks pure to me.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Mix??? Nah all love bug- GSD 100%


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am fairly close to this shelter and have a good relationship with them. If a rescue is interested, I can take more pictures and try to find out more information.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

What a cute, eager expression she has!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Poor little, eager looking Katie...all the way down on page 4....bump.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

A volunteer said that this cutie is a mix.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

A volunteer called me today and said that Katie Bug was adopted yesterday! She'll get to spend the holidays with a new family!!


----------

